# Why the ads?



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2012)

Have seen some odd ads in some of our members posts, I'm quite sure that it's not them, is it a spam thingy or something else??

Edit....and now even mine, what's going on here??


----------



## N4521U (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes why the adds? If it is to support the site, please let us know. And who is making the decision to implement them, or is it Google placing them wether we like it or not?

It's like the New rewards cards at Coles, in order to Get the rewards I have to give them ALL my details, this is so they can Track the customer. 

Now to get rid of these adds, we have to "Sign up"! They already know My Demographic, and age group. This tells me they are already Tracking my Google searches, so what more do they need to know?????

Just sayin.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2012)

We're looking into it. Its a Electoral Anomaly.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 6, 2012)

Dang politics


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 6, 2012)

No ads here. The only time I see them is when I come here using my cell.

Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm seeing them too, in the first post of every page. I remember the same thing happening before about a year ago


----------



## rochie (Nov 6, 2012)

also a couple of times i've clicked to open a page and have been sent to a different ad site and not the forum page ?????


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm getting the ads showing up now as if I'm a guest (not logged in)...

I get a large ad in the lead post (about 300x300 px) and then a banner style ad in the space between the lead post and following post on each page :/


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2012)

Looking into it. Very odd.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 7, 2012)

It seems to be a Google thing. I've gone in and you have the options to select what Kind of adds you want to view, from Google.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank heavens! I was about to post, asking how to get rid of them, as I thought it was part of the connection problem I've been having (now hopefully cured).
Like others, I'm seeing ads between posts, in some posts, and in the title header. I've also encountered a UK survey 'flash screen', which can not be cancelled by clicking the 'x' button, only by disconnecting from the 'net totally!
Glad to know it's not just me, and good to know Admin are on to it.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2012)

I got the same Google junk. "opt Out" I hope deletes the ads altogether but it did say something about a cookie.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 7, 2012)

Using Firefox, I deleted all my cookies, cleared cache, opted out, restarted Firefox, and I still get the ads.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2012)

The way isn't the correct one I'm afraid. You have to find an extension called Adblock Plus. It is freeware.

A link for downloading ....

Adblock Plus — for annoyance-free web surfing

or here...

https://addons.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2012)

Also you should add a list of filters for blocking of unwanted adverts. It is the Add EasyList to Adblock Plus and can be found and installed here..

The Official EasyList Website


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 7, 2012)

So I have to add stuff to get rid of stuff....


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2012)

Yep... but it is not too big file.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2012)

Here is the file for Chrome...

Adblock Plus for Chrome — for annoyance-free web surfing


----------



## Crunch (Nov 8, 2012)

Yep, all of mine are relative to recent google/ebay searches. I'm only getting them on the work computer as it runs IE, at home I use Mozilla and the mentioned adblocker add-ons and don't get them, or as many. geez, there's a lot of them though! Almost 1 per post.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 8, 2012)

Like I mentioned before, these ads that are showing to members recently are exactly what a non-registered user (guest) sees...

I check on this site once in a while from my computer at work as a guest


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2012)

These adverts are shown to non registered guys here, mostly to guests. A registered and logged in member shouldn't see the adverts. However I don't like watching them at all. So the Adblock Plus is a good stuff to avoid seeing many of them.

Here is for IE...

Adblock for Internet Explorer version IE7, IE8, IE9 and IE10 – Simple Adblock


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 8, 2012)

So I shouldn't be seeing them? I'm registered and logged in but there are ads in the first and last post on every page.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 8, 2012)

Same thing here Andy.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2012)

Humm... it seems that a few adverts can stay shown even we are rigistered. I can't see tham at all. It is possible because I have the Adblock Plus and the list installed. As a result my Mozilla Firefox doesn't displayed them. 
Anyway....Gents.... I recommend the soft installation. It is not too large file and after installing it is integrated with a net browser as its plugin or extension. When installed the source file ( installator ) can be deleted.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't have any more ads!!!!!!!!!!

I use Firefox, googled "firefoxadblockers" and I got a site with two I downloaded, end of irritation!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2012)

That's an easy thing, isn't it?


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 9, 2012)

Yep, the ad blocker took care of 95% of them for me too. Every once in a while one of the sneaky buggers gets through, but I can deal with that.


----------



## rochie (Nov 9, 2012)

tried the adblock for IE, didnt work at all no matter what i tried ?????
going to try Chrome now

Well works fine with Chrome


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2012)

Judging by your posts here , everybody here has more than one net browser installed. I don't think it is a good idea because it might cause problems many people complain everyday. It is just enough to use one of net browser and set it properly.


----------



## rochie (Nov 9, 2012)

maybe right there Wojtek, have always just used IE only since my Daughter installed Chrome that i thought i'd give it a go today since trying the adblocker, have now set it as my default browser and once the wife moves her favorites over to it i may get rid of IE !


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2012)

I understand that Karl. I have the IE installed here as well. But I don't use it at all. So I have removed all its icons from the desktop, tool bar etc...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm using FireFox and the adblock plus works. No More Ads....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2012)

Have to ask though...

Why is it that the members of the forum, have to do the changes, on their computers, if it is the website and not those that runs it, adjusting the site itself?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 10, 2012)

Because of the agreement between Administrators and the server owner or the software provider. This is quite common if you want something for free you have to agree for some of advertisement. For instance if you set a free e-mail account you might be asked for agreement of sending some of advertising to you by the supplier of a such e-mail accounts. Those commercial e-mail accounts are free of adverts because you have to pay for them. Just roll my log and I'll roll yours.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 10, 2012)

That I understand my friend, I was thinking of the ads in the posts, that has never been there before... 
Why is it that we, have to do the changes, to get rid of something that never appeared earlier... 

The other ads I'm perfectly fine with, running a website is far from cheap...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2012)

As far as these adverts appearing or disappearing are concerned... in my humble opinion it is because of updatings to the Windows and net browsers and other software that need to be updating all time. Just the update process might restore a few basic settings for the suff. For instance you have the Adblock Plus installed. It is installed as a plugin and extension. The Mozilla Firefox updater downloaded new supplements to it and installed them refreshing all default settings of the net browser. There wasn't set the additional soft like the Adblock or the plugin installation was deactivated. As a result the process of the blocking advertisement was stopped and adverts appear again. Sometimes you might be asked for rebooting of the system but it is usually done when you switching on yor computer the next day.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Just wondering my dear friend, why it's up to us and not the website, only because this is the only forum where I'm a member, where it's happening...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2012)

To be honest... I don't know .... 

And all who are upset of their computers , should start a day with the song. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0azMOJ-h_o_


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Would prefer a Polish drinking song my friend, would go down well with my Zywiec!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep.. or Tyskie....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh aye, Tyskie! 8)


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2012)

yes, yes, yes ....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2012)

Line them up my friend, Zywiec, Tyskie.....


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2012)

I haven't had any ads pop up yet, even when I enter the site and I'm not logged in. I only use Firefox/Mozilla, and I have adblock but haven't set anything up to block ads. If I pop in here using as a guest using my cell, I see all the ads until I log in. Very odd....

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2012)

I've waited awhile, to see if the forum cleared the ads. I've now installed an ad blocker, and bingo! No more ads, and the forum works faster - brilliant! Thanks Wojtek.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2012)

You'r welcome.


----------



## javlin (Nov 27, 2012)

I have been messing around with my pop-up and security settings but I am still getting them in the first post of each page and right in between post 12 of each page.Is this new in the time I have been away?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry, Javelin. We already have a thread going. I'm just going to merge the threads.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 27, 2012)

Wurger said:


> These adverts are shown to non registered guys here, mostly to guests. A registered and logged in member shouldn't see the adverts. However I don't like watching them at all. So the Adblock Plus is a good stuff to avoid seeing many of them.
> 
> Here is for IE...
> 
> Adblock for Internet Explorer version IE7, IE8, IE9 and IE10 – Simple Adblock



THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javlin (Nov 27, 2012)

You're a Saint Wojtek


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not sure about it Kevin.  

But I thank all of you for these kind words.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2012)

St. Wojtek - has a nice ring to it! So, now the full title is Herr Professor Dipl.Eng. Master Builder General St. Wojtek !!
Oops! Forgot the medals, Tyskie, T-Stoff and Bar !!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you Terry.... But it is too much I can carry.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2012)

OK, we'll leave the Tyskie glass out!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2012)

I suggest pouring of the Tyskie into a stomach. It will be easier to carry.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 28, 2012)

Beer with a rocket propellent chaser NOW that's a REAL man's drink!!!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 28, 2012)

Yep.. my mate who lives in Warsaw , drinking a such man's drink started p!ssing in his toilet and finished that in a bathroom near Chicago.


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, Woytek. Next time you're in Dalmatia, the drink's on me


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2012)

You'r welcome and thank you.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ads are now officially removed for all members.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 21, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> Ads are now officially removed for all members.


8) and Thanks. 


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2012)

Great stuff, thanks Matt.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2012)

Another wee thing that I'd like to ask....
Does anyone else get the message popping up, about being sure that I want to navigate from this page, not on every one, only here and there, I'm pretty sure that if this forum used this, it would have been on every page, when you 'navigate' away from it, right?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2012)

Jan..

It seems it is caused by a delay to data submission between the forum server and your computer. I have encountered the problem it as well. Unfortunately it isn't up to us. Just wait a few seconds more before you try to navigate from a page to the next one.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2012)

You have too much porn on your computer taking up space and slowing page loading times. Sometimes you navigate away from the page before its loaded and you get the message.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2012)

So, I have to delete them old pornos that I did in the late 80's and early 90's then?


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 24, 2012)

excuse me!!!........ that you did???? OMG, I am blind for life, had a visual and I don't even know what you look like ....screaming down the hall bumping into things.........


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 24, 2012)

Probably not the age of the porn, but the subject matter...
Swedish porn, so pale they get lost on the sheets


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2012)

So, your porn is of the more 'colourful' kind then? _Do_ explain!


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 25, 2012)

Mine is from the golden age...when women had hair....trimmed ok but


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 25, 2012)

Rusty, you and I have a lot in common.
Jan, there are many colors of crayons in my box!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2012)

All different shades of grey!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 26, 2012)

uh guys...I think Chris was being nice and omitted the part about "farm animal" from the porn comment on purpose...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2012)

....as not to frame himself as such or?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lord have mercy...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> Lord have mercy...



.... and patience.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 1, 2013)

...and a sense of humor.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2013)

....and booze!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2013)

and a backstage pass to Richard Simmon's "Sweating to the Oldies".


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2013)

...still jazzing away with their walking aids!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 2, 2013)

and socks! Don't forget your socks.


----------

